# List of CS towns with NO residency prefrence



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey guys, was wondering if anyone has come across this before. I was told that there are roughly 8-12 civils service towns that do not request a residency prefrence list. I was wondering if anyone knew what they were.....

I was told to call Civil Service, but work during the same hours...Yeah I'm a spoiled state employee.....

Just wondering if anyone already knew the list of towns that don't give prefrence.... I think one of them is Nahant.....Any help is appreciated...Thanks!


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

There is no "residency" list. The town calls for a list and civil service ranks residents first, non residents 2nd. So to answer your question, there are none. You might be confused with pension reform communities, or consent decree communities but again residents are always ranked first. Hope that helps.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Nahant is non-civil service.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Alright to clarify.....I was told there are towns where there is no resident list, they are given no prefrence and aren't listed 1st....everyone falls under one list....like the MBTA.....there is no resident list for them.....just wondering if anyone else knows what I am talking about.....

Nahant was just minchined to me....I didn't look into it....Thanks for the update ...


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Yes, you are correct, I forgot about the MBTA. They are the only agency that does not rank residents first, hence there are no residents for the transit system. There are in fact lots of dvets and vets ranked first however they do call for female lists and language lists. Hope that helps.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Are you sure K cause I have heard the same.


----------



## clancy-dawg (Mar 30, 2004)

I did a quick search of ch. 31 and the PARs and didn't find anything,but I did find a quote from Atty. Brian Simoneau on the policelaborlaw.com site that seems to indicate that res. pref. is a local option:

http://www.policelegal.com/viewtopic.php?t=72
*quote="Brian E. Simoneau"]*Resident's Preference is often confused with Residency Requirements, which are discussed above. 
Your residence is defined as the place where you actually lived and intended as your permanent home.
*It is up to the appointing authority as to whether the names of residents are placed ahead of non-residents. (Some communities might have "resident's preference" and some might not). *[My emphasis]
Feel free to e-mail me at [email protected] if you require additional information.*[/quote]*

Maybe you could ask him. Hope this helps.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

*RESIDENCY PREFERENCE:* If residency preference is requested by a municipality, applicants who have resided in that municipality for the entire twelve-month period immediately preceding the date of the examination are entitled to be placed on the eligible list for that community ahead of any non-residents. Applicants who have had a break in residence or have moved from one community to another within the twelve-month period preceding the date of the examination will not be entitled to claim residency preference in any community. Applicants will complete a residency preference form at the test site. Verification of residency will be made by the municipality.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

"If residency preference is requested by a municipality,"..............Thats jsut it, which towns DO NOT request prefrence....there are about 8-12 of them.....

Eh...I'll attempt to call tomorrow......I find Civil Service has the same lunch break as me, and can't seem to answer questions during that period....


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

This is all news to me, never heard of non-residents being above residents but there is a first time for everything. After you talk to HR please post what they said here, quite curious.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

No, its not about residents above non residents, or non-residents above residents, they both on the same list, whether you live in town or not everyone gets thrown onto the smae list....its trictly by score on the exam, no prefrence.....

Of course the Dvets and vets anda ll that are still there to get prefrence.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Again, Ive never heard of any such thing so please post what HR tells you when you call. Thanks


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

Anyone remember the SNAFU from the '03 exam?

A bunch of guys changed their residency preference to MBTA and shot to the top of the list. Word got out and everyone tried to do it. 

Someone at Civil Circus screwed up big on that one and within a week civil service was getting a ton of calls and had to "straighten it out." 

All the guys that tried had to change their preference back. I Love Civil Circus. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

I was asking who to apply to besides your hometown, and I was told unless it was a non-civil service town that, the MBTA and P-Town were pretty much the only two others to apply to.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

You don't have to put the Transit Police down. Your score automatically puts you on the MBTA's Transit Police list.

The question is, which other two municipalities should you put down after your city of residence. Provincetown should be considered, but I believe the generally hire you as a reserve first then promote you to full time when a slot opens up. Unless you are already living on the outer Cape, it can be expensive to live there while you wait to get on full time. Just a thought.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

> You don't have to put the Transit Police down. Your score automatically puts you on the MBTA's Transit Police list.


Not anymore, you have to put down MBTA to be on the list.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

OutOfManyOne said:


> Not anymore, you have to put down MBTA to be on the list.


Correct. I believe the T became a selection you had to voluntarily choose about 3 test's ago.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

Sorry for the misinformation about the Transit Police . Thanks for the correction.


----------



## USMCRoryT (Mar 29, 2007)

Nahant is one, but trust me you DO NOT want to work here, I live here and the Dept is awful and boring!!! And they wont send anyone to the academy just transferes


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Nahant is not a civil service town.


----------



## USMCRoryT (Mar 29, 2007)

i typed that wrong, i meant its non civil service


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm playing phone tag with the Civil service guy...will have an answer sometime next week I hope....


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Foxy85 said:


> I'm playing phone tag with the Civil service guy...will have an answer sometime next week I hope....


I spoke with someone from the MA HRD a few weeks ago regarding "residency preference". It its to my understanding that ALL CS towns and cities give "residency preference", meaning that residents go ahead of non-residents. HRD said there are no CS towns/cities that do not have RP. I'm also trying to tactfuly choose my towns since i've lost my residency.


----------



## xterra55 (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm in the same boat. I just moved in Feb so I have no residency.


----------



## frehley (Jan 7, 2007)

xterra55 said:


> I'm in the same boat. I just moved in Feb so I have no residency.


Should have waited to change over the paperwork!!


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Eh I finally comfirmed my question, all towns call for a residency list. The only list that jumbles them in together because there can be no residency is MBTA.....

The guy at HR though North Adams didn't request a resident list and was like the MBTA, but since North Adams is NO WHERE near me, I didn't bother to investigate further.... He said that in the mid 90's there were towns that just called for a general list and did not call for a residency list....but he said that most/all towns now call for a residency list.


----------

